# HOME BUILT - FESTOOL STYLE Multi Functional Table



## KADAMBI (May 19, 2015)

HOME BUILT - FESTOOL STYLE Multi Functional Table mounted on 8020 extrusions of 45mmX45mm



I wish to share the latest project I have just finished, it is Festool Style MFT with a 20mm holes on the entire table top of 48* X 27" on a 4" square grid. The boring of all these holes was done with a 20mm Carbide Forstner Bit, after carefully drawing a perfect 4" grid on a 19mm MDF board. This board is mounted on a 45mm square 8020 extrusion, which has mitre corners, so that the clamps and other connectors can be inserted from all corners.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a big fan of the Euro Fe$tool way of working but love the 8020 stuff. Nice job.

Al


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

It blows my mind that it's cheaper than T-track...

Do you have a picture of the whole table? Looks like a nice piece.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very interesting design. If you don't mind me asking, where are you located? Not too often I see someone mixing metric and imperial measurements like that


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Very interesting design. If you don't mind me asking, where are you located? Not too often I see someone mixing metric and imperial measurements like that


With Festool its pretty common, since they are all in metric and us enlightened folks work in Imperial.

The MFT is one of very few Festools I have absolutely no desire to own, mostly because you pay $650 for a folding table with holes in it. I like the idea, but good Lord its expensive. 

Yours I like much better.


----------



## KADAMBI (May 19, 2015)

@Mort, I live in Bangalore India. Till 60s we were using imperial and switched to metric. But even today we use mix of both. Most of units we use metric. But area is still square feet, square miles and dimensions of lumber and wood products etc we continue to use Imperial.


----------



## KADAMBI (May 19, 2015)

NickDIY said:


> It blows my mind that it's cheaper than T-track...
> 
> Do you have a picture of the whole table? Looks like a nice piece.


Hi, I am adding a few more pictures of the table. Closeup shots of Table levelers to each leg, miter joint of 8020 of frame and with leg joined with corner plates/T-bolts, Grid lines and few bench dog holes and table top mounting to frame with T bolt (counter sunk)
I would take a pic of whole table and share shortly.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> Very interesting design. If you don't mind me asking, where are you located? Not too often I see someone mixing metric and imperial measurements like that


Happens all the time when using euro hinges, hardware and line boring machines. You will get to a point that you can comfortably use both. Most tools designed for that specific work are going to be in metric. Instruction sheets for that hardware are going to be in metric. All of your bits and such are going to be in metric.

This hinge boring machine is 'Made in the USA':
http://www.conquestind.com/hinge_machine.php

If you look close at the picture you will see a knob at the bottom front and one like it on top. Those are for setting the bits edge distance and depth and I will bet money that those are both calibrated in metric (mm) and have a cool little metric indicator gage right next to the knobs. :yes:

If the instructions say to bore the hole at 12.7mm deep you simply turn the knob till the indicator reads 12.7 and you are done.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Happens all the time when using euro hinges, hardware and line boring machines. You will get to a point that you can comfortably use both. Most tools designed for that specific work are going to be in metric. Instruction sheets for that hardware are going to be in metric. All of your bits and such are going to be in metric.
> 
> This hinge boring machine is 'Made in the USA':
> http://www.conquestind.com/hinge_machine.php
> ...


I know most European equipment is metric, but its still pretty off that I see someone going back from imperial to metric in the same sentence unless they have something that has to be metric, like European style cup hingeshinges. I have no doubt that there are people who can work both standards, but generally they stick to one or the other in a project


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I worked in the automobile design field*

http://www.zmescience.com/other/map-of-countries-officially-not-using-the-metric-system/


We started out in inches, decimals to 100 ths, then switched to Metric. Now I am back using Imperial, inches on everything even though Metric makes more sense and is easier. I only have one tape measure that's Metric. 
When you start sharing info and files and dimensions is when it becomes important to use the same standard. 

About 1980 or so you would have a small block 350 engine with Imperial bolts on the engine and Metric bolts on the accessories... what a PITA to work on. Some sizes are interchangable, but on rusty stuff you better hammer it on or you will round it off using the wrong size. BTDT


----------

